# Does anyone sweat a lot?



## Timothy123 (Jan 27, 2013)

In my math class is when I get butterflies in my stomach and I start sweating a lot because it's a talkative class and people like to get me to talk and when I know i'm going to have attention on me that day I get super anxious and sweaty.. But i'm not talking about just sweaty hands..

My butt gets SUPER sweaty. LOL I'm not even joking. If I wore shorts you would probably see a sweat stain on my bottom. Thank god I only wear jeans.. like when i'm sitting down my whole body tenses up and I just start sweating near my butt so much that when I stand up and leave my chair it leaves a wet butt mark so sometimes I am last to leave the class so people don't see it. I'm giggling while typing this and it's so embarrassing but yep. My butt sweats worst than any other body part when i'm anxious.


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia (Jan 5, 2014)

I sweat occasionally when my SA causes my blush (usually caused by suddenly becoming the center of attention) and then stuff like that happens. I'm always somewhat sweaty in school, but only around the armpits.


----------



## PaTrYcK (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes I do sweat a lot, lucky for you it's in a not-so-noticeable spot. My head and face sweat like a pig. All it really takes is a little humidity and a temperature above 70* and my hair will look like a mop. It has made situations very awkward and I think it's a reason one of my Girlfriends broke up with me.


----------



## GabbyK (Jan 11, 2014)

I once took a test in my flip-flops.Big mistake! They were so sweaty I could barely walk out of class  ...btw I failed.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes i remember in my first year of school..i once sweated buckets... D:


----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)

Yes when i get anxious or nervous i sweat alot. When we have to shake the teachers hands in the beggining of classes my palms get really sweaty and its so embarrasing


----------



## Sopeseasia (May 20, 2015)

My balls, armpits, and hands get sweaty when I get nervous. Really horrible @ social events too.


----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

Yeah, most days if I'm very anxious I'll start sweating, especially my hands and armpits. It causes me to wear sweaters more often because I'm always worried if I start sweating people will notice...


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

When I'm having anxiety attacks I sweat so much that I end up dehydrated with cramps all over my body about half the time.


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm a naturally big sweater, but since I'm on antidepressants you can compair me to a pig on a pike.


----------



## axisfawn (Mar 4, 2015)

oh my god that's me every time I have to go to a new school/job
Luckily I can hide it (boob sweat) with loose shirts and (butt sweat) dark skirts/shorts but it is so gross and smelly.
I used to pretend to text my brother to pick me up when I was really just waiting so I could be the last one to leave.
I read somewhere that stress sweat smells bad due to its consistency of fat and protein, and is meant to alert peers/repel predators. **** evolution, lol


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Yeah I have hyperhydrosis due to to my anxiety. It's not uncommon among us. My ***, pits, back, and area behind my knees are the main culprits.


----------



## ashen (Mar 25, 2014)

Timothy123 said:


> In my math class is when I get butterflies in my stomach and I start sweating a lot because it's a talkative class and people like to get me to talk and when I know i'm going to have attention on me that day I get super anxious and sweaty.. But i'm not talking about just sweaty hands..
> 
> My butt gets SUPER sweaty. LOL I'm not even joking. If I wore shorts you would probably see a sweat stain on my bottom. Thank god I only wear jeans.. like when i'm sitting down my whole body tenses up and I just start sweating near my butt so much that when I stand up and leave my chair it leaves a wet butt mark so sometimes I am last to leave the class so people don't see it. I'm giggling while typing this and it's so embarrassing but yep. My butt sweats worst than any other body part when i'm anxious.


dude my hands are always damp and my *** sweats alot too.at work im constantly wiping haha. theres this thing you can buy to keep your hands dry its like a pouch you just massage it. i just ordered one hope it works


----------



## karaeva (Oct 16, 2012)

Me too. When I have oral presentations I usually bring an extra tshirt to change... :/


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

I practically ruin all of my shirts. I am not dehydrated and it's not genetic. On "good" days (rare hypomanic days when I'm not as anxious) I don't sweat at all.


----------



## minasaki96 (Jun 13, 2015)

What i get is that "burning" feeling. It usually is in the face and palms and then my limbs physically hurt. I don't sweat though and when i sweat it gives off no scent. I think it has something to do with my racial background .-.


----------



## legallyalone (Jan 24, 2014)

Yep, also in the seat mostly.


----------



## Star241 (Jun 12, 2015)

Not sweating for me, but uncontrollable burning blushing. 


I can definitely empathize with the feeling of having no control over it. When I blush, I turn really red, then every starts looking at me, so I turn even redder, then people start asking me if i'm OK, so I set a light. A vicious spiral which I appear to not be able to do anything about, other than drinking insane amount of water which seems to tone done (but not get rid of at all) the physical symptoms. 


All the best,

Joe


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Not really. I'm really skinny to be sweating.


----------



## drown (Jun 15, 2015)

My hands sweat a lot, especially in social situations and that really sucks. Like, before shaking someone's hand you have to wipe off your palm if you don't want to come off as a weirdo. Oh and the tests, the sheet usually gets all wet from my hands and when I have to hand it to the teacher, it's really awkward. 
I'm kind of used to it but it's still annoying. :/


----------



## ElectricFour (Apr 9, 2014)

Hands and armpits for me, only when I am tense, stressed, panicky. Which is practically every social situation that I am in.


----------



## Larisa Dark (Feb 9, 2013)

Yes a lot, especially when I have to talk to people I dont feel comfortable around, which is great majority.


----------



## MetroCard (Nov 24, 2013)

Yea, but not because I'm nervous. I just sweat a lot


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

My middle name is Sweaty. I'm sweating right now courtesy of forum anxiety.


----------

